# Finishing kitchen cabinets



## Bvh56 (Nov 8, 2011)

Im nearing the completion of my kitchen cabinets build. I'm starting to look at different stains and colors. I'm leaning towards a darker color like espresso or dark brown. My question is there a certain type of stain to use for kitchen cabinets? Or can you use any type like water base. And what do you use as a top coat? Satin poly or ? Thanks .. I should add the cabinets are red oak material.


----------



## MNsawyergp (Jan 31, 2012)

Warning! You can use water based poly, but it will raise the grain and you will have to do some sanding to smooth it down again and that will mess up the stain. It is not as stinky as petroleum based finish, but it does smell like ammonia. I don't like it, myself. Oil based stain is the easiest to use. Old Masters, Benjamin Moore, and Varathane all make great stains. Minwax is available everywhere and works alright. Applying the clear top coat in place is miserable! If you can spray the top coat on it will be much better. Trying to brush on a clear coat is very hard, especially in corners, at edges, and in door details. You have to constantly watch for runs and sags. I buy mini-rollers that have real paint rollers, not foam ones and not the thick fuzzy ones. The one I am talking about has a very thin nap roller cover. The package it comes in is the paint tray. I use this to roll out the clear finish. It gets rid of brush marks. You have to get used to using the roller, if you do, and work fast. Don't roll once the finish gets sticky. The roller is very fast, though, especially inside the cabinets. I go around the corners with a brush then across the top and bottom of the sides with the roller, then up and down the sides. Then I do the inside top the same steps and do the bottom last so I clean up any drips. I recommend a Polyurethane for this. You may have to add a little paint thinner just to make it flow better. Try not to, though.


----------



## jlord (Feb 1, 2010)

After stain I use sanding sealer before top coats. Use 320 grit after sanding sealer dries. Lightly scuff just to smooth out surface. Lightly sand with 320 in between coats of finish. This will smooth out & remove any dust nibs so they are not trapped between coats of finish.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I would use a wipe on oil base stain. If you can spray (compressor and spray gun), my first choice would be a waterbase polyurethane. Lacquer and conversion varnish would be other choices. If you can't spray, I would use a wipe on oil base polyurethane.










 







.


----------



## Bvh56 (Nov 8, 2011)

Im leaning toward getting a sprayer. So would then you just spray the stain and top coat or wipe on the still wipe on the stain?


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Bvh56 said:


> Im leaning toward getting a sprayer. So would then you just spray the stain and top coat or wipe on the still wipe on the stain?


Wipe the stain on evenly with a rag. Have a wet rag and a dry rag. Wipe stain on with and wipe excess with dry rag. You can use a brush first to get into tough areas beads,Raised Panels etc. let dry minimum 2 hours and spray top coat . I use sealer and then a catalyzed lacquer scuff in between with 220 . I like the foam 220 pads

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Deanr (Jul 29, 2011)

I am in the process of building cabinets and after several trials this is what worked best for me:
I used a wipe on stain from Sherwinn Williams. I was happy with the product. For my raised panel doors I found it easiest to stain, then assemble. (Glue up). Then I applied the poly. 
I tried to wipe on the oil based poly with a folded rag. I didn't like my results so I went back to a brush. This time I bought a natural bristle white brush and had much better results. I applied it very light, full strength. The brush worked good, especially in the interior corners of the doors.
I realize many get good results by wiping on the poly. I'm just not sure raised panel doors is the best place to learn the craft.


----------



## Bvh56 (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks for the help. I'm still trying making samples on scrap pieces.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Bvh56 said:


> Thanks for the help. I'm still trying making samples on scrap pieces.


How about some progress pictures.










 







.


----------



## Bvh56 (Nov 8, 2011)

You got it. 





























This is most of them so far


----------



## Bvh56 (Nov 8, 2011)

This is the look I'm going for. 









Or this ^


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Looks good so far. You're probably finding out that space can be at a premium when doing kitchen cabinets. You'll have boxes, doors and shelves everywhere...just try to keep track. Finishing will require quite a bit of layout space. How are you doing with space so far?










 







.


----------



## Bvh56 (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks. Well I'm fortunate enough to have a 1,080 square foot garage And another 450 square foot attached garage :icon_smile: so I'm good. But it is a little cluttered with other stuff and I have been to busy to clean it up.


----------

